# Where do I start?



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

Currently on cycle right now running primo and var and its needless to say fantastic. I did tren ace to start for what was supposed to be for four weeks, but it winded me, and I like cardio too much - so that went in the bin.

I am thinking about adding gh to the equation, but I have a few noobie questions. There are so many version from blue tops to jins to rips... I have no idea what to get, what the difference is, and how to pick non suspect goods. Theres a lot of posts out there about bunk gear so how to avoid.

Thanks Brothers


----------



## grind4it (Oct 7, 2012)

I have run rips and blue tops with great results. I do blood work on every batch I buy. The Rips have tested the highest for me. The reality is that I'm not a pro BB and i dont go over 6iu so a few points either way isn't going make a difference to me.

I've posted blood work results here and on ology. Luckly, I have not been screwed or for that matter disapined yet.

IMO, the source is the most important part of the equation. I don't think flavor is near as important. As you know the fakes are ramped. A good source is going to have the real deal and if for some reason his supplier slips in some shit; a GOOD source will make things right if it can be established that you did in fact get bunk GH. Unfortunatly, good GH sources are few and far between. Research and ask around and most importantly;if you do in fact find one PM me at once 

I would add the GH to your cycle and beyond. As I'm sure you already know; you need to run it 6-8 months to get any measurable results. Results a slow be well worth it.


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

Thing is I am in Hong Kong, and its where most of you get it! I do have a few suppliers, but just hard to say about quality


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 8, 2012)

Stick to Rips for now bro. They continue to test higher than anything else around.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Grind nailed it.  Use a source where others you know and trust have personally blood tested it and it proven.  Start there.  Then make you make the connection get blood tested yourself (in this game that is the only 100% way know).  Short of that its very hard to know for certain.

Don't waste your money or time hoping for the best.  To many good bro's have been scammed.  Going in understand the odds are against you and to be extra diligent.


----------



## theminister (Oct 8, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Grind nailed it.  Use a source where others you know and trust have personally blood tested it and it proven.  Start there.  Then make you make the connection get blood tested yourself (in this game that is the only 100% way know).  Short of that its very hard to know for certain.
> 
> Don't waste your money or time hoping for the best.  To many good bro's have been scammed.  Going in understand the odds are against you and to be extra diligent.



Yeah thanks for this. So let's say I get a kit of rips how long before I can test for it, it's quality that is. I am in hong kong and this stuff is pretty easy to get...... Thanks transcend


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

RIPS!!! or THANKS in that order brother!

Grow!
Vette


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

hygetropin and ansomone is available to me and good quality, anyone heard of the second one? Pretty new to peps. Thanks

Better still which one would you choose for your first run with GH and why?


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

I just noticed I can get the HGH version of the hyge why is that better? BTW dont PM me for a source, or prices - I am based here and its easy to get.

Also whats the dose range?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 31, 2012)

Check out pfms thread on his serum tests. Some guys will start at 4uis some less some more. Being this is your first run I'd start lower and see how your body reacts to it.  Some guys run low ius and fingers are still all swollen.


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

so whats the difference between gh and hgh?
which is better hygetropin and ansomone?

THanks to anyone who can shed any light


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

bump.........................................


----------

